# Airfix Real Space for 2010



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Airfix have announced the following kits in the last hour or so:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Space 1:144 Scale

A05172 - Vostok 1
A06172 - Saturn 1B
A11150 - Saturn V Skylab

LB:thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I built an 'Estes Rockets' Brand Saturn Rocket a long, long time ago.
it was pretty cool, but ginormous. it had to stand 4 feet tall.
I'll be looking for the AirFix version, The SkyLab one in particular.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up. I look forward to getting all three :thumbsup:


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Cool! A 1/144 S-1B has been near the top of my wish list for some time.

-Neil


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I imagine the Vostok and I-B are reissues and the Skylab is a modified add on to thier Saturn V. The Vostok hasn't been out since the late 70s or early 80s... not sure when the Saturn I B was out last but its been ages.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Finally a Skylab mode!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Been wanting a Skylab model since Nasa sent it up! Looks like 2010 is shaping up to be a very good year for models.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
Now if only Revell would get off their tail ends and release their other real space kits.


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> I imagine the Vostok and I-B are reissues and the Skylab is a modified add on to thier Saturn V. The Vostok hasn't been out since the late 70s or early 80s... not sure when the Saturn I B was out last but its been ages.


Its _possible _that the Saturn 1b may have the retooled (accurate) Lem shroud and CSM that came with the 40th Ann. Saturn V this year. But there is no indication of this yet.
LB


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

longbox said:


> Its _possible _that the Saturn 1b may have the retooled (accurate) Lem shroud and CSM that came with the 40th Ann. Saturn V this year. But there is no indication of this yet.
> LB


Which would *still* be incorrect as the SIB never carried a LM on a manned flight.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

longbox said:


> Its _possible _that the Saturn 1b may have the retooled (accurate) Lem shroud and CSM that came with the 40th Ann. Saturn V this year. But there is no indication of this yet.
> LB


That would be worse since the IB was just a test bed for the Saturn V and didnt carry actual space craft anyway.

To be honest sometimes I dont like it when kit tooling is tinkered with. I am a huge Airfix fan, but a lot of their new tool stuff leaves a lot to be desired. Their old 1/72 Spitfire Mk. V is excellent, but Airfix went in and updated it with some of the crudest pieces of crap I have ever seen as far as the new wings and nose go... you can tell the decline in quality from the 1970s original tooling to the newly made parts which are worthless.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Kool...but I thought Airfix was out of business.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Some facts about the Saturn Ib:

It was used to carry the first Lunar Module (referred to here as "lem") into orbit for testing. (it was correctly stated that the Ib never carried a Lunar Module on a manned flight - it was not powerful enough to carry both the LM and the CSM into orbit. However, the SLA (Saturn Launch Adapter) used for Apollo flights was exactly the same as the ones used in Saturn V flights, as the Ib's second stage was almost exactly the same as the Saturn V's 3rd stage.)

It carried the first Apollo Command and Service modules into orbit for testing.

It carried the first manned Apollo spacecraft into orbit. (Apollo 7)

It carried all three Skylab crews to the station in their Apollo spacecraft.

It carried the US part of the Apollo-Soyuz joint project with the Soviets (an Apollo Command and Service Module and the Docking Adapter) into orbit.

So, it did carry a "lem", and it did carry "real spacecraft". It was a very important vehicle in the American space program. I've built the old Centuri 1/100th scale flying model of it, as well as the much larger Estes kit. I've known about the Airfix kit, and even held it in my hands once, but it was too expensive for me to purchase at the time. I'm looking forward to this, as well as the other announced kits!!!

BTW, does anyone know if the Saturn V/Skylab kit is just the Skylab forward shroud or does it include the station itself? (with solar wings, Apollo Telescope Mount, etc.)

Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well its hard to say what is in the Skylab kit since its just announced as a planned project for next year...


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Kool...but I thought Airfix was out of business.


Airfix was rescued last year by Hornby Hobbies, they are producing all new kits as well as upgrading some old kits, and this month have released a 1/24 scale DH Mosquito which is being hailed as one of the finest kits ever produced.

They are now on a programme of replacing ancient tools with new kits.


The revised Spitfire Mk V (that would be the update to a Vc?)was done when Airfix was owned by Humbrol and there was substantial issues with wing thickness etc.

The new owners are on a learning curve and the improvement in new kits is apparent. They first put out a BF109G that had basic cannon breech inaccuracies, however more recent kits are accurate if basic. Decals are now sourced from Cartograf and the overall philosophy seems to be to provide acceptable kits at a pocket money price to get the kids building. Check out their website at http://www.airfix.com/
LB


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

LGFugate said:


> Some facts about the Saturn Ib:
> 
> It was used to carry the first Lunar Module (referred to here as "lem") into orbit for testing. (it was correctly stated that the Ib never carried a Lunar Module on a manned flight - it was not powerful enough to carry both the LM and the CSM into orbit. However, the SLA (Saturn Launch Adapter) used for Apollo flights was exactly the same as the ones used in Saturn V flights, as the Ib's second stage was almost exactly the same as the Saturn V's 3rd stage.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your well informed comment:thumbsup: LB


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

On the yahoo space modeler's group, Matt Irvine confirmed the upgraded CSM for the Ib. The aft end of Skylab will be correct, but the parts hidden in the shroud will not be provided. Glenn Johnson at Realspace Models is, I believe, working on an on-orbit 1/144 Skylab, but no word on availability.

Jeff


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Vostok isn't too accurate but is a fun model. IIRC its a bit skinny/anemic. The proportions are just off. Id did come with two or three different nose cones to model different rockets, which was nice. 

I must applaud the efforts Hornby is going through to revive the somewhat sagging Airfix name and product range. Under thier new ownership they have issued more new tool kits in a year or so than in the previous ten years probably. Some of their new stuff is rather poor (Bf. 109G) but it is my understanding that at least that kit was started under the old Airfix leadership. The new 1/24 Mosquito, which is a Hornby project, is excellent! And lots of reissues... figures, ships, science kits like the Beam Engine, realspace, etc. Certainly they are bringing diversity back into the range!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

spock62 said:


> Been wanting a Skylab model since Nasa sent it up! Looks like 2010 is shaping up to be a very good year for models.


Take note, it's just an aerodynamic shroud, *not a complete Skylab*. I was almost in teares of joy untill I re-read it and realized it's a new _Saturn V _in _Skylab configuration_! Crap! Some one pointed out on another chat group that 1/144 would be a rather small Skylab. And I agree.

Don't get me wrong though, it sure is a welcome kit, so no complants here. Now about the Saturn 1B...I did cry with joy. Not sure if it was over the fact of re-issue or the fact that I didn't pay $100.00+ on that "you know" place. Saw one go for $175.00 there once. I kid you not!!

hal9001-


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I love the Saturn 1B. Incredible machine.

A pity that it's often overlooked as sort of a "middle child" between the Titan and the mighty Saturn V.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I built the Airfix Saturn 1B years ago and converted it to fly as model rocketry was/is(?) my primary hobby although I built plastic models before rockets. It is a nice kit, hardly great or super detailed at that scale, but it is nice. And much easier to display than my 1/70 or 1/100 scale flying Saturn 1Bs.


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

The S1B is such a unique-looking rocket. I think that's what makes it near and dear to my heart.

-Neil


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

hal9001 said:


> Take note, it's just an aerodynamic shroud, *not a complete Skylab*. I was almost in teares of joy untill I re-read it and realized it's a new _Saturn V _in _Skylab configuration_! Crap! Some one pointed out on another chat group that 1/144 would be a rather small Skylab. And I agree.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, it sure is a welcome kit, so no complants here. Now about the Saturn 1B...I did cry with joy. Not sure if it was over the fact of re-issue or the fact that I didn't pay $100.00+ on that "you know" place. Saw one go for $175.00 there once. I kid you not!!
> 
> hal9001-


Just the shroud of Skylab? Disappointed to hear that. Would be nice if Airfix included parts to make the complete configuration. Checked the Realspace site, they say a 1/144 Skylab is planned for a future release but no date is given.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

While we're waiting, here are links to some excellent free paper models of the Saturn 1b and Skylab:

http://www.mos95b.com/Moon Port/

http://www.jleslie48.com/tonsaturn1b/

http://www.jleslie48.com/sat1b_lars/

http://www.jleslie48.com/georgemike480/

Please note that the first link also includes some really great models of the Apollo Command and Service Modules, as well as the Lunar Rover and some early Saturn rockets.

Larry


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Bump! :thumbsup:


----------



## Professor Gizmo (Apr 23, 2009)

*Any Update on the Release of the Airfix Saturn 1B?*

Anyone know when Airfix will release their Saturn 1B kit? 2011? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have built a couple of the Airfix Saturns in the past. Being an avid model rocketeer we have an event called plastic model conversion. In it you take a plastic model not designed to fly and convert it to fly. The points are based on difficulty, craftsmanship, and a successful flight. With the Saturn 1B you could fly it safely with a bit of extra nose weight using the existing fins. With the Saturn 5 you needed to attach slip on clear plastic fins to have it fly stably. I still have the Saturn 5 boxed away for a future contest someday. I even converted one way back about 1976 to use five mini-B engines sticking out of the highly modified nozzles. It was a big failure though, with non-simultaneous engine ignition and a basically unstable flight landing underneath the RSO's table. I was first in static judging but disqualified due to a flight failure. I do intend to get the 1B and the Skylab kits and do them up as plastic display models only. The detail is not great but it is sufficient to make a nice display model. Maybe someone will market some nice aftermarket parts for it.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Estes has a new Saturn V out now for $100... The Airfix Saturn V has been reissued but the Ib, Skylab and Vostok have been postponed until next year AFAIK


----------

